# Intermittent Starting Problems Yamaha F150



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

My port Yamaha 2005 F150 has starting having intermittent staring problems. It acts as if it is in gear when it is in neutral. The tach comes on but won't start. I have replace the neutral switch in the binnacle, after replacing it started right up at home, but this weekend at the ramp same problem. I move the lever from forward to reverse nothing, I took the key in and out and it started after that, don't know if that could be the problem. Just looks for places to look.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Is it dead when you turn the key? 

Is the ignition switch original?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes on both, I get a power to my tach, but turn the key and nothing. Once it does start, it fires right up.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't know anything about outboards, but if it's anything like a atv/utv I'd check your starter/solenoid. But again, I know next to nothing about outboards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Is there a throttle position switch under the cowling where shift rod push connections are? That may be my guess. Believe there is a sensor there.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have a multimeter? Easy to check ignition switch then.
Boat have a battery switch?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a switch under the cowling when it is in neutral but I don't know what it does and I can't find it on the parts drawings. I do have a multi meter, but what to check I don't know, I'm good at checking whether or not I have power down a pair of wires.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The one under the cowling pushes another switch. Very sensitive alignment. My port is same way.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Find out which key switch you have, find appropriate wiring diagram and see if there is continuity when in start position. If so, that eliminates key switch.
Sounds like there is another neutral switch from the above post.
Battery switch question was to see if you can shut off battery so you can cycle key switch from off to start numerous times to physically clean contacts in key stitch.

Gonna look something like this, see where there should be continuity when in start position? Click om image to enlarge.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll take a look at that. Also, I'll look under the cowling to see if there is any slop I can take out. Do know you if there is any other adjustment there, other than the pushrod?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

No idea about neutral adjustment. 
Forum member Chaps had a starting problem and besides having to replace the start wire, found corrosion at the quick disconnect plug coming from the key switch.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2004 F150 that had the same problem and it turned out to be the relay. X-Shark fixed mine quick. He cut the relay in half and you could see how the contacts were not in the best of shape.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 1, 2007)

Relay assembly part number is 68V-8194A-00-00


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I battled mine. It did the same as your engine. I have a 90 4 stroke. There are 2 neutral switches in mine, One on the throttle and one on the linkage under Cowel. Those checked good on mine. I ended up finding the start relay wire in the harness coming from the neutral switch/ignition switch and checked voltage and ohms. It had a huge drop so I spliced in a new start wire and it fixed it.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sonny, where is this relay located? Chaps, I'll check that too. Man...., there are too many thing going on to start an engine!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 1, 2007)

*Starter relay*

It's number 4 in the picture.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at the bright side of it Tod. At least you're not having to yank on a pull start rope, yet.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

PCfisher - if you are moving your throttle and it is not turning over as you have the key turned then it is not the switch under the cowling or at least that is not how mine acts. 

Thanks for posting that relay... I'm gonna check and see if mine has one also.


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm guessing relay. Since you have twins it's not that hard to swap out the relay to make sure. They are the same on standard/counter rotating engines.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish it was that easy, this weekend at the house, I tried some things. I could not recreate the problem one time. I think it's scared of the water at this point, since it only happens at the ramp.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you were tugging on wires and such, you might want to tighten up mechanical electric connections and dielectric grease on the connectors.
I hate it when issues mysteriously disappear, back of your mind you keep wondering...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Let's check the obvious also. Wire connections to the batteries and your battery switch if you have one. Slightest amount could matter. Wire connections to motor.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have started with the batteries, I replaced them, that actually help with a problem. I going to start checking the other wires. I pulled out the key switch looking for problems, it looks like spaghetti, but that's factory. I'll look at the engine next, I think I'll go ahead and replace the relay since I'll have it open.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sonny said:


> It's number 4 in the picture.


I forgot to thank you for this a while back, it worked!


----------

